# Things I don't want to hear on a group ride



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

1. I have to leave in an hour to pick up my (son or daughter)
2. I'm riding a single speed, so I may get in trouble on the hills
3. My bike weighs almost 40 lbs so I may get in trouble on the hills.
4. I forgot my Garmin, Go Pro, or any other annoying electronic device
nobody cares about.
5. I wish I had a 29er so I can ride faster.
6. I forgot my hydration pack, can I have a drink?
7. I forgot my spare tube, irons, common sense, can I borrow a tube?
8. Its getting dark, I forgot my light.
9. That guy has a Turner, he must be a good rider.
10.Someone talking loudly on a cell phone while on a group ride.


----------



## BUSTELO (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe one day when you have spawned, how will you feel about your #1 reason on your list? you like cats? that is good training for kids...I love cats:thumbsup:


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

BUSTELO said:


> you like cats? that is good training for kids...I love cats:thumbsup:


Really? So when I need to go away for the weekend I can just put the kid outside and put some water and food on the porch and the kid will be fine?I'll rest assure that the kid has at least 2-3 other places to eat and if not will just hunt for food. I love cats too, but taking care of a kid and a cat just doesn't compare, not even slightly..

As for stuff I don't care to hear on the ride:

- Are we there yet?
- I think my cat needs me.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Ride solo or be selective on the "group" you ride with and none of those things will ever be heard.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Maybe if your cat was not so fat these things would not annoy you so much.


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

- I ride a hardtail, so I may not keep up on the downhills.
- Mind if I ride in your light? I forgot to bring/charge/fix mine.
- We can ride just as soon as I call my broker.


----------



## DAVID J (Feb 25, 2004)

- My legs are tired from the long ride I did yesterday.
2nd the leaving early b.s. Kids or no kids,stay for the whole ride or don't show up.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

This is some silly stuff.

Why do you care if people leave early? Do you need them to hang around and give you hugs or something?


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

- oh no! That fart was a wet one. I need to borrow your sox for a minute, thanks.


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

I just heard this one the other day, not so funny though, I think my wrist is broken. It was our first group ride of the year. My buddy is out now for 6/8 weeks.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

rearviewmirror said:


> Ride solo or be selective on the "group" you ride with and none of those things will ever be heard.


Yup. I ride with 3-4 other guys at the most, and these are guys I know well and that I won't have to wait for.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

- Used to ride lots, haven't been out lately - sure hope I can keep up.
- Got any chain lube? Says owner of crusty/filthy bike that hasn't been maintained.
- Any chance we'll end early? I really need to get back.
Arrrrrrrrrrggh


----------



## Jersey_Pete (Dec 6, 2010)

I always say, if I am slowing you down, pass me. If you are falling behind, I will wait at the trail intersections.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

jersey_pete said:


> i always say, if i am slowing you down, pass me. If you are falling behind, i will wait at the trail intersections.


^^
+1


----------



## Combatcm (Nov 15, 2005)

We'll wait a few minutes here for the others guys to catch up


----------



## Kawigreen99 (Oct 9, 2011)

sxotty said:


> This is some silly stuff.
> 
> Why do you care if people leave early? Do you need them to hang around and give you hugs or something?


Yea really... who cares if someone leaves early. How is that affecting your ride?


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

sxotty said:


> Do you need them to hang around and give you hugs or something?


nice!


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Kawigreen99 said:


> Yea really... who cares if someone leaves early. How is that affecting your ride?


A ride leader plans a route to get back to the cars in the allotted time. 
When someone suddenly creates a new time constraint it effects the entire group.
Unless the rider is familiar with the area, chances are they cannot just bail.
To ask that all change the route, pace, or plan because of them = one selfish prick.
Does this help?


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

Kawigreen99 said:


> Yea really... who cares if someone leaves early. How is that affecting your ride?


It only affects me if I'm leading the ride/know where we are and I've got to bring 'em back to the parking lot. I can usually figure out a loop to do that, but sometimes the "OHMYGODI'MLATE" crowd pipes up at the furthest point from the lot and we've got to ride fire road back to make it there on time for them.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Scott O said:


> - oh no! That fart was a wet one. I need to borrow your sox for a minute, thanks.


LMAO on that one


----------



## Kawigreen99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Flyin_W said:


> A ride leader plans a route to get back to the cars in the allotted time.
> When someone suddenly creates a new time constraint it effects the entire group.
> Unless the rider is familiar with the area, chances are they cannot just bail.
> To ask that all change the route, pace, or plan because of them = one selfish prick.
> Does this help?





Twilight Error said:


> It only affects me if I'm leading the ride/know where we are and I've got to bring 'em back to the parking lot. I can usually figure out a loop to do that, but sometimes the "OHMYGODI'MLATE" crowd pipes up at the furthest point from the lot and we've got to ride fire road back to make it there on time for them.


I figured we were talking about a rider bailing, not a rider telling the group that they must modify the ride to their schedule.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Flyin_W said:


> A ride leader plans a route to get back to the cars in the allotted time.
> When someone suddenly creates a new time constraint it effects the entire group.
> Unless the rider is familiar with the area, chances are they cannot just bail.
> To ask that all change the route, pace, or plan because of them = one selfish prick.
> Does this help?


So in other words your a friggin nazi, and iin your mind you are escorting the holy grail from point A to point B
IM pretty sure that if someone wants to bug out early they can retrace the trail and get out ok, if not, at that point you need to understand they are an adult and no longer your responsibility once they decide to go home.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I sometimes lead groups around the little-known trails in the hills near where I live. They are being developed slowly, and make up a very beautiful and unique area here in Tucson. I post up on the local website, and do make a point of outlining exactly what the nature of the trails is: difficulty, fitness level required, length, provision requirements etc. BUT, there is always someone who did not fully take in the instructions, or over-estimates their own ability. At first this got to me a little, but the way I see it now, you take out or join a group of people you do not necessarily know that well, and you risk all of these things. That is a part of riding in a group. If you do not wish to deal with it, ride solo or with people you know, as *rearviewmirror* pointed out... Even with people you know, sh*t can happen...


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

Kawigreen99 said:


> I figured we were talking about a rider bailing, not a rider telling the group that they must modify the ride to their schedule.


I don't mind riders bailing. Say our goodbyes on the trail and each go our separate ways. Its the riders who force the group to head back prematurely because they don't know the way home that bother me.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Blurr said:


> So in other words your a friggin nazi, and iin your mind you are escorting the holy grail from point A to point B
> IM pretty sure that if someone wants to bug out early they can retrace the trail and get out ok, if not, at that point you need to understand they are an adult and no longer your responsibility once they decide to go home.


How does that make him a Nazi? It's a pain in the ass when you plan a ride, and some dude shows up and goes "hey, look, I know this is a three hour ride but I told my wife I'd be done in two so we really gotta push."

Especially when he rode up with someone.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I only ride with a pretty select group of people anymore. I still bring out new guys if a friend is interested, but I keep that separate from the main group until I have ridden with them a few times. So a few weeks ago it was sure surprising when my buddy, who I have ridden a TON with over the past three years says:

him: Hey, let's leave a little early tomorrow. On the way to the trail we need to stop by (mechanic friends) house so he can replace a broken spoke in my wheel.

me: WTF is wrong with you? We're not going to get to the trail till damn near noon now and we both have to get home by 2 or so (ride start was like 9 AM originally)

him: sorry 

In his defense he had broken the spoke that day, so it's not like it had been sitting in the garage all week waiting for ride day. That said I cancelled, went out with friends in the morning and did some other stuff. The mechanic friend of ours had his wheels for a week


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

At the trail head "Running late. Ill be there in a half hour".


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

nachomc said:


> How does that make him a Nazi? It's a pain in the ass when you plan a ride, and some dude shows up and goes "hey, look, I know this is a three hour ride but I told my wife I'd be done in two so we really gotta push."
> 
> Especially when he rode up with someone.


If this is the most traumatic experience you have had to deal with in your life consider yourself blessed, say goodbye to those people and continue on your ride.
Or don't, its not that big of a friggin deal.


----------



## jbone ll (Jul 28, 2008)

-I'm sorry this ride is so muddy. Let me make it up to you. After the ride go home, get washed and changed, come on over for beer, bbq, hottub. You can drink all the beers you want 'cause I'll drive you home and ride back. Striploin ok? 

I hate hearing that mid-ride.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Blurr said:


> So in other words your a friggin nazi, and iin your mind you are escorting the holy grail from point A to point B
> IM pretty sure that if someone wants to bug out early they can retrace the trail and get out ok, if not, at that point you need to understand they are an adult and no longer your responsibility once they decide to go home.


Name calling & minimizing the role of a ride leader makes you both an idiot, and about as welcome to ride with as a wet brown fart.

Having led both paid tours and group rides for organizations that are subject to liability, one must CYA, and practice safety.
If this is vigilante, and signing a waiver too limiting then don't join in. 
To let one rider bail in an unfamiliar area to them, is a great way to get hurt/lost or to spend an uncomfortable night. 
Extricating an injured rider from a remote area on a group ride is quite a challenge, and until you been there done it, STFU.


----------



## CharleyGnarlyP290 (Apr 26, 2010)

This thread is hilarious.
Here's an idea: If anybody on the ride pulls any of the above infractions, simply stop, terminate them and skewer his/her head on a stake as an example to those that would disrupt the holy group ride.


disclaimer: the above is sarcasm...


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Don't usually go on rides with a rigid structure, to hammer out xxx miles and be done by a prescribed time. I like to lollygag, stop and take photos, or session a tricky or fun spot along the way. No fun to ride terrain (familiar or new) if you can't stop to smell the roses - why not just race? To each their own I guess...


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Edit: never mind


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

jhazard said:


> Don't usually go on rides with a rigid structure, to hammer out xxx miles and be done by a prescribed time. I like to lollygag, stop and take photos, or session a tricky or fun spot along the way. No fun to ride terrain (familiar or new) if you can't stop to smell the roses - why not just race? To each their own I guess...


+1, Im out to enjoy my ride, get some exercise see nature and have no desire to be Lancy Armstrong


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

"He got a real pretty mouth ain't he? "


----------



## XLNC (Mar 21, 2010)

"Heads up people.... they never did find that bear yet....."


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

1. I'm so hung over from last night, I can't go on
2. I'm so hung over from last night, be there in half an hour.
3. I didn't eat anything for breakfast. (Earl AM ride)
4. I haven't ridden since the last time (6 months ago)


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah there's quite frequently a rider that forgets shoes, helmet, hydration pack or whatever.

What I really hate to hear is air escaping tires. Been tubeless again for a half year maybe and heard the sickening sound yesterday.... but all was good.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

"This forest is so boring, I'll show you a great trail just a couple of hours drive from here"
"It is the 18th today, shame, my astrologyst told me 18th of a month is my unlucky day"
"You guys always slow me down, it is why I couldn't keep up with you"


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

CharleyGnarlyP290 said:


> Here's an idea: If anybody on the ride pulls any of the above infractions, simply stop, terminate them and skewer his/her head on a stake as an example to those that would disrupt the holy group ride.
> 
> disclaimer: the above is sarcasm...


Sorry, I didn't notice the footnote about sarcasm. What should I do with the head now?


----------



## jpeezer (Jan 6, 2006)

"I feel so fat today". 

"man I didn't think it'd be this hard" - On buffed out flattish, non-technical singletrack.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Heres a few more:

*Your power bar looks yummy, can I have the rest of it?
*I really like your bike, can I ride it the rest of the ride?
*I just ran out of water, can I drink the rest of yours?
*Did you bring any cash for our meal after the rid? I'm broke again.
*I'm taking your bike home with me after our ride.
*I like your hydration pack, can I have it?
*I forgot to bring toilet paper, can I borrow your jersey?
*Hold this, I have to pee really bad!
*Why are we riding here this time?
*Oops, I farted again.
*Crap! I just sharted!
*I forgot my gloves and helmet, can I use yours?
*Can you fix my flat tire for me?

Luckily, none of my riding buddies have ever said or asked any of these and they never would. They are great guys!


----------



## pryorflstf (Feb 22, 2012)

*Things I don't want to hear about liability and paid tours*



Flyin_W said:


> Name calling & minimizing the role of a ride leader makes you both an idiot, and about as welcome to ride with as a wet brown fart.
> 
> Having led both paid tours and group rides for organizations that are subject to liability, one must CYA, and practice safety.
> If this is vigilante, and signing a waiver too limiting then don't join in.
> ...


I seriously doubt the OP was referring to paid tours or liability on group rides. I guess they feel obligated, not responsible to get them to familiar ground and that they don't like hearing about it "Will we have time, I got to pick up my...." over and over, time constraints suck on a ride. I usually ride solo anyway but I am starting a group ride called the "Wet Brown Farts"


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

xenon said:


> Sorry, I didn't notice the footnote about sarcasm. What should I do with the head now?


I'll take it!!! I needed a new bowling ball anyway! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dirty Bastard (Jan 23, 2008)

I honestly have never thought about what i don't wanna hear. I dont mind most things except if they have been riding long enough to know better. i never ever worry about someones speed/ keeping up as I have been all over the board with fitness level and I understand being the guy in back. We don't want people to wait on us but if you invited us out on the ride and know where we are at physically... anyways I invite newbies and ride with people all the time and the only thing I dont wanna hear on a ride is a chain break or a tire loss all its air. rest makes me laugh. especially if someone farts and says they shart there pants and needs to wipe. That makes me ROFL.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

fatcat said:


> 1. I have to leave in an hour to pick up my (son or daughter)
> 2. I'm riding a single speed, so I may get in trouble on the hills
> 3. My bike weighs almost 40 lbs so I may get in trouble on the hills.
> 4. I forgot my Garmin, Go Pro, or any other annoying electronic device
> ...


"Oh, I never do maintenance I just bring it to the shop when something starts acting up."
"Does anybody have a spare masterlink?"
"There are drops on this trail? My carbon Gary Fisher Superfly can handle it"
"Oh, I hate climbing" then followed by whining the whole way up the hill... (good thing you chose mountain biking for a sport )
"I already lubed my chain this season"


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

For a lot of the above reasons is why
I usually ride by myself. One thing I
hate more than anything is someone
leading a ride and going to off limit trails.
I was on a ride once and in the middle 
of it we passed a keep out sign. I asked 
what was up and was told not to worry.
When I got home and checked it out I
found we could have got a $475 fine if
we were caught.

Best, John


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Blurr said:


> If this is the most traumatic experience you have had to deal with in your life consider yourself blessed, say goodbye to those people and continue on your ride.
> Or don't, its not that big of a friggin deal.


Not sure why you would assume this is the most 'traumatic experience' I have had to deal with. Pretty ignorant of you really.


----------



## 0010 0110 (Sep 20, 2011)

Him: Dude, sorry i didn't show up the past couple weeks, I've been hiking with this girl i met.

Me: For the past 5 staturdays?

Him: Ya

Me: You hit it yet?

Him: No, actually all she wants to do is hike and never wants to do anything else. So ill see u this weekend.


saturday comes:

Me: (Call) where you at? Im at the trail head.

Him: I came with this other girl for breakfast! I can be there in an hour.

Me: motherf*cker (Call ended)


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

John Kuhl said:


> For a lot of the above reasons is why
> I usually ride by myself. One thing I
> hate more than anything is someone
> leading a ride and going to off limit trails.
> ...


Exact same thing happened to me once as guest with some guys who did it regularly.


----------



## lone ranger nh (Oct 19, 2011)

sounds like group rides are too much of a PITA. gonna cancel our wed night ride, just kidding. everyone has different "needs",and or abilities. not every one is on the ball all the time. stuff happens, yes some preventable, some not. you have to be patient. you never know when the shoe is gonna be on the other foot and hopefully others will be as patient with you!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

1. "There are things I don't want to hear on this group ride."


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh brother Stiffler's Mother neg repped me for this thread for not being Passion. Whats that supposed to mean? Anyways my passion is not to be rushed on a ride because so and so or whoever has to hurry up and go home. And y'know the ones who always have to hurry up and go home are usually the newbies or the slowest riders on earth so you can't ditch 'em....well I guess you can


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

"My wife wants me home in an hour"

I stopped riding with a dude b/c he did that ALL THE TIME. And even worse, if we were having a good time riding and that hour passed, his wife would call him every 5min until he got home.

If I'm on a casual group ride and a guy wants to backtrack on the trails to bug out early, I don't care. It is understood that everyone is responsible for themselves. If I'm on an official/organized ride that involved paid patrons or a club with insurance that requires waivers at any time and some dude wants to leave early and either expects the group to follow him or the regulations of whoever is organizing said ride require them to follow for insurance purposes, then that's a real pisser. I would be the guy including a clause in the paperwork to sign - this is a defined, organized ride. If you are not injured or experiencing some other health problem that requires medical attention and you require the group to change plans, you will no longer be permitted to participate. no refund will be provided.

Another I hate is this - 

"This is a beginner/casual ride" and then the group proceeds to not care about the experience of the slowest rider(s) out there. A beginner/casual ride is not one where everyone but the sweeper drops the slowest rider(s). A beginner/casual ride is one where EVERYONE ensures the slowest rider is also having fun.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

nachomc said:


> Not sure why you would assume this is the most 'traumatic experience' I have had to deal with. Pretty ignorant of you really.


People who have had actual major decisions and complications in life know what matters, that is all.


----------



## denjen (Jan 30, 2004)

A lot of the comments remind me why I ride by myself 99% of the time.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

denjen said:


> A lot of the comments remind me why I ride by myself 99% of the time.


The question reminds me why...


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

jhazard said:


> Don't usually go on rides with a rigid structure, to hammer out xxx miles and be done by a prescribed time. I like to lollygag, stop and take photos, or session a tricky or fun spot along the way. No fun to ride terrain (familiar or new) if you can't stop to smell the roses - why not just race? To each their own I guess...


this X 1000.

I guess I dont ride any "structured" rides and I guess I dont take any of this biking stuff too seriously. Too much damn drama. I have one or two guys I ride with. We meet up, ride our bikes for a couple hours. Jump off stuff. Take breaks when we're tired and head back to the cars when we cant pedal anymore or have a mechanical. If I have to bail early and he wants to keep riding, Im a big boy and I have a phone with GPS and I make it back home.

tl;dr: This thread is weird.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

sooner518 said:


> tl;dr: This thread is weird.


It IS weird, how does this relate to "passion" anyhow? :skep:


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

"You have a big hole in the a*s*s of your lycra"


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

Okay, dude, lets rip it up! 

I feel like saying, "Knock yourself out."


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Has anyone noticed how hard it is to have an original rant anymore?

I thought this was covered in a zillion threads before, but another reminder how funny it is, (also posted before)....


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

A lot of the replies in this thread illustrate the fact why I never and will never ride in groups.

I ride solo only.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

i think the worst thing to hear is when someone bring his freaking ipod and speakers. GRRRRR i dont want to hear your music when im riding!!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Trail Addict said:


> A lot of the replies in this thread illustrate the fact why I never and will never ride in groups.
> 
> I ride solo only.


Cool, you wanna met up for a ride this weekend?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

#2 should read "I'm riding a single speed so I will probably drop you on the hills".


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

heard a couple of those on my ride today 

actually, i typically hear "i'm hung over" as an exuse not to be fast.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Kawigreen99 said:


> Yea really... who cares if someone leaves early. How is that affecting your ride?


This thread went array when I replied to ^^^ this? from an organized (shop/club/co's) leaders POV. 
My reply then seemed to be applied towards all group rides, and I responded sharply once called a f'ing Nazi. 
Sorry to react as an unwelcome wet brown fart, yet I'm human. 
Group rides are great (passion) when all play nice, but can go to hell quickly with unexpected additions. 
Believe lame surprises was the focus of the OP's thread, so back on topic & with passion.
- Heard just before a 4-day White Rim ride - "Mind if my sister joins us? No she hasn't ridden in awhile, but she's real strong."


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Alot of these posts make group rides sound sound pretty ghey.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Heres a few more:
> 
> *Your power bar looks yummy, can I have the rest of it?
> *I really like your bike, can I ride it the rest of the ride?
> ...


These are funny, but hey -- couldn't help but answer 'em:

"It's a SNICKERS, fool -- and NO!"
"I like your girlfriend, can I ride her the rest of the month?"
"Oh HELL NO!"
"Sucks to be you, pal -- here, lick my Snickers wrapper."
"Sure -- you got $200?" (Mine cost me about $60 w/ everything in it)
"F*** No, man, use your SOCKS!"
"Go water that (poison oak) bush over there!"
"We're hoping you'll drop out."
"Do another loop, we'll wait for ya." NOT!
"Ain't nobody drafting YOU!"
"I got spares you can use in my car." (I rode to the ride!)
"I get PAID to be a mechanic!"


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't even hear this much whining riding with my 7yr old


----------



## BUSTELO (Feb 3, 2012)

Sandrenseren said:


> Really? So when I need to go away for the weekend I can just put the kid outside and put some water and food on the porch and the kid will be fine?I'll rest assure that the kid has at least 2-3 other places to eat and if not will just hunt for food. I love cats too, but taking care of a kid and a cat just doesn't compare, not even slightly..
> 
> As for stuff I don't care to hear on the ride:
> 
> ...


 It does take a certain amount of patience and responsibility to take care of a pet.My point is, if you cannot even do that then you maybe or never will be ready to take care of a kid for 18 years you really are reading between the lines, are you not? no need to get all hostile....Really?


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

rearviewmirror said:


> Ride solo or be selective on the "group" you ride with and none of those things will ever be heard.


^this!

Especially if you are getting super serious about training or something. If I am going on a ride with people I don't know (or I do know, and they are slower) I just plan on it being a fun, relaxed ride that may or may not make me work hard.

I don't go in with high expectations so a slow ride with lots of dinking around is tolerable and an unexpected "rip the legs of the guy behind you" ride is awesome.


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

*pterodactyl shrieks*


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

By viewing the amount of stupid negative reps I have received in the last twelve hours, it is obvious that the use of the word "ghey" has offended the sensibilities of this board. For that I apologize. I guess I should have worded it differently. Such as......what kind of grown men get butt-hurt when another grown man wants to drop out of a ride early?


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Things I hate to hear.....

"Let's stop again to check the GPS." 

"My bike's not working right, can you look at it?"

"We need to ride smooth trails, I have my XC race bike today."

"Can borrow your extra tube/power link.etc? I forgot mine."

"I'm riding slow today because *insert excuse about your equipment*"

Other pet peeves of mine for group rides? 

Agreeing to meet at a certain time and showing up 30 min late.
Showing up to a group ride when your bike's f-cked up or you don't have the right gear. If you're riding in a group make sure your bike and your gear are working.
Treating a group ride like its a race. You can ride fast and lead just keep in mind the groups have a slower pace.
People being dicks if I (or anyone else) decided to smoke or drink during/after the ride. I'm an adult, if you have a problem with me packing a bowl, keep it to yourself.
Arguing over directions/which way to go.
Taking too long to get ready for a ride when the rest of the group is ready to go.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

VTSession said:


> I'm an adult, if you have a problem with me packing a bowl, keep it to yourself.


That's inconsiderate. Do as you will on your own but in the company of others you may not know like the back of your hand, you may be offending and endangering them. What if any of your fellow riders is sensitive to smoke, or is a peace officer, or has some career that has a no-drug policy?

If you were to be nailed by law enforcement for posession, anyone with you _could be_ affected.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Flyin_W said:


> This thread went array when I replied to ^^^ this? from an organized (shop/club/co's) leaders POV.
> My reply then seemed to be applied towards all group rides, and I responded sharply once called a f'ing Nazi.
> Sorry to react as an unwelcome wet brown fart, yet I'm human.
> Group rides are great (passion) when all play nice, but can go to hell quickly with unexpected additions.
> ...


Why not just clone yourself, you obviously are not interested in riding with anyone but yourself.



> I'm an adult, if you have a problem with me packing a bowl, keep it to yourself.


I think the war on drugs is a complete and total assault on our freedom, with that said I have never touched anything Illegal, and as long as we have Gestapo ruining our lives, even those you associate with, I will take hte high road, keep the damn bowl at home, nobody with you wants to get jail time, possibly lose their jobs and their way of life so you can toke up from time to time.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Blurr said:


> Why not just clone yourself, you obviously are not interested in riding with anyone but yourself.


Hey Blurr,
What is your problem? First you call me a f'ing nazi, then leave an unsigned (-) rep.
I posted an apology to get this thread back on topic, and for saying that on a ride *you're about as welcome as a wet-brown fart.* 
Still you continue to throw out abuse. Troll much? Got anger issues, a mental impairment, or just auditioning for Cornholio King of the Azzhats?


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

I did intervals yesterday my legs are tired (this means I am going to crush you like a bug).


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Flyin_W said:


> Hey Blurr,
> What is your problem? First you call me a f'ing nazi, then leave an unsigned (-) rep.
> I posted an apology to get this thread back on topic, and for saying that on a ride *you're about as welcome as a wet-brown fart.*
> Still you continue to throw out abuse. Troll much? Got anger issues, a mental impairment, or just auditioning for Cornholio King of the Azzhats?


Cyclists have the reputation of being snobs, your posts merely perpetuate this notion making the sport overall less enjoyable for those entering and hell, even those already in it.
Imagine being a new rider, or even not so new looking for others to ride with.
They find this thread, and all they see is basically intolerance for their fellow riders, how horrible and self righteous that is. 
I myself will let anyone ride with me, a good friend I ride with regularly has beat cancer twice, some days he kicks my ass, other days he goes back early in the ride, usually I ride back with him, other times I merely continue on about my way. 
To me riding is a blessing, he is an example of why, our lives can end in a heartbeat, they can also simply be turned upside down in a moment so I try to make the best out of each ride and each day in general. 
People in todays world live very busy lives, cycling may be their passion, but has to be placed on a back burner for whatever their reality is, be it family, work, or personal reasons, someday that person you complained about will not be there, he will not be anywhere, someday you will not either. 
I have been thru far, far to much in my own life to find what you guys are crying about to be irritating.
Take from this what you will, IM sure you will see it as only another attack, but the only person doing any abuse, is you on yourself.
Ride safe and remember that each day the ground rolls under your tires is but a blessing.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i go deaf to complaints when I'm riding. I can only hear crashes, mechanicals, and braap sounds. i don't mind if someone goes on a safety break or is not PC. i don't give a S#*t. i ride with a UN group of guys from all walks of life who constantly give each other crap and laugh at ourselves with "inappropriate" racial and social snaps.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Blurr,
No, your last reply is less attack, and more a well-written reply. Earlier you took my post, and applied it towards all group rides, then implied that I as an individual was rigid, and not accommodating of others. The verbal abuse did not help. Felt that this thread could assist new riders to learn what actions to avoid, and how to become an asset and not a group liability. 

Remoteness adds a LARGE risk factor (see WW ranking system). Please do not view remote travel as your typical Tuesday night group rides with your buds ending in burgers & brews. When something goes wrong it is magnified many times over, and I wish this experience on nobody.

Strongly believe in self-reliance, and do much remote exploring, often solo. The finite balance of risk:reward must be always be kept in sharp focus for safety. Perhaps my posts reflect this perspective.
Ride on,


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Flyin_W said:


> Blurr,
> No, your last reply is less attack, and more a well-written reply. Earlier you took my post, and applied it towards all group rides, then implied that I as an individual was rigid, and not accommodating of others. The verbal abuse did not help. Felt that this thread could be a help to new riders to learn what actions to avoid, and how to become an asset and not a group liability.
> 
> Remoteness adds a LARGE risk factor (see WW ranking system). Please do not view remote travel as your typical Tuesday night group rides with your buds ending in burgers & brews. When something goes wrong it is magnified many times over, and I wish this experience on nobody.
> ...


And some common ground


----------



## scmtbiker (Jan 11, 2007)

53119 said:


> i go deaf to complaints when I'm riding. I can only hear crashes, mechanicals, and braap sounds. i don't mind if someone goes on a safety break or is not PC. i don't give a S#*t. i ride with a UN group of guys from all walks of life who constantly give each other crap and laugh at ourselves with "inappropriate" racial and social snaps.


+1. I will never be the fastest guy in a group ride but I still enjoy riding with other people from time to time. When I do go on a group ride the meet up points are generally at major trail intersections or at the top of the longer climbs. I have also ridden with newbies before and never minded having to wait as I have been the one in the back on more than one occasion.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok - this thread is FULL of reasons why I ride with a very select group of people.

Here's the worst ones I've heard over the last few years:
* Man, I don't think that's rideable (then refuse to walk around it)
* I'll be there shortly, just running behind (the call being 30 minutes after ride start time)
* It's too hot, we need to start earlier (when this person was the reason we started late)
* "You need to upgrade your gear"... followed by "Can you guys wait up?"
* Hangover excuses. All of them

In general, I don't mind some complaining, but the people who whine constantly or treat every ride like it's the TDF or something drive me NUTS. I won't ride with people who are overly competitive or overly negative. Both suck.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

VTSession said:


> I'm an adult, if you have a problem with me packing a bowl, keep it to yourself.


I will not keep it to myself. I already got cancer from other people's LEGAL smoke once. every bit of exposure I get increases my chances of having a recurrence.

I am well within my rights to rip anyone a new a$$hole if they light up when riding with me.

If you want to light your bowl, keep it to YOURself and do it at home. I will leave you (and anyone who has joined you) behind.


----------



## scmclark (Oct 26, 2011)

Scott O said:


> - oh no! That fart was a wet one. I need to borrow your sox for a minute, thanks.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

"I'd hit that"


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

Define Group:

If the Group is mostly Male, its a gang bang.
If the Group is mostly Female, its an orgy.

Certain things ought not be said in either case


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Been on one group ride. Hated it. Was told by a spandex junkie " I race so I'm gonna go ahead of you" ended up passing him after the 1st climb as he said" this is my 2nd loop" sure ok buddy.

I had a friend I rode with last year who was great, now I get excuses like,

1. My knee hurts
2. My ankle hurts
3. Your tubeless and I'm not.
4. I only want to do under 10 miles.

Found another guy to ride with, we seem to be on the same page when it comes riding.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

"I unexpectedly just got my period and I don't have any tampons to soak up the juice. Can I borrow your shirt and stuff it in my crotch?"


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

Let's look at the positives and some guidelines based on the past few pages of posts.

1. Don't be a ******bag
2. Its a group ride, be social. 
3. If you're faster, ride in the middle or near the back. You can be social and cool at the same time
4. Leave your fvcking race kit at home. If you're fast, wear cutoff jeans and a tshirt. 
5. The Group is as fast as the slowest person. Cheer them on or ride behind them sometimes. It makes their day.
6. Be the guy to bring extra beer for others at the parking lot.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

danhasdrums said:


> "I unexpectedly just got my period and I don't have any tampons to soak up the juice. Can I borrow your shirt and stuff it in my crotch?"


Oh my. I've been a part of a group that had this happen. It's no fun for anyone. My wife takes extra napkins, I get the spare deraileur hangers.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Cancer recurrence from outdoor second hand pot smoke? That's a new one. I don't see a problem with, while on a five minute break, for someone to smoke several feet off of the trail. Choose wisely who you ride with, if someone isn't pleasurable to ride with, don't ride with them again. Recognize that when you're meeting/riding with a new person, you may end up not liking them. It happens. Move along and ride on.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

IndecentExposure said:


> Let's look at the positives and some guidelines based on the past few pages of posts.
> 
> 1. Don't be a ******bag
> 2. Its a group ride, be social.
> ...


When I'm in the mood for a group ride, you're the type of person I'd want around.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

danhasdrums said:


> When I'm in the mood for a group ride, you're the type of person I'd want around.


This is how you pick up chics. If you want to be the cool guy, then do that. No one likes dovchebaggery on their group rides!

Lets go for a ride! Where you live?


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Sheesh, reading all these posts I can only say that where I live in Tucson, we are blessed with a great group of riders! D'bags are a distinct minority if they are here at all... wait! maybe that means I am one?!?!?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

danhasdrums said:


> Cancer recurrence from outdoor second hand pot smoke? That's a new one. I don't see a problem with, while on a five minute break, for someone to smoke several feet off of the trail. Choose wisely who you ride with, if someone isn't pleasurable to ride with, don't ride with them again. Recognize that when you're meeting/riding with a new person, you may end up not liking them. It happens. Move along and ride on.


Exposures are additive. every little bit contributes. my exposure up to 5yrs prior to my diagnosis put my risk off the charts as it is. my risk of recurrence is now even higher since I've had it once already (the chemo drugs I was given can cause the exact same kind of cancer again, many years into the future if I can make it that far). and you would have me that further exposures don't contribute to my risk of recurrence? bull$h!t! there are still carcinogens in smoke and if I can smell the smoke, I'm ABSOLUTELY being exposed to those carcinogens.

read the thread in my signature if you want to get an idea of exactly how close to dying I really was. I will do absolutely everything in my power to prevent that from happening again. and if that means I lose an opportunity to make a friend because that a$$hole thinks it's okay to just light up in front of anyone, wherever he chooses, he's got another thing coming.

and for you to dismiss legitimate health concerns from a guy who almost died once already puts your character in question.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> Exposures are additive. every little bit contributes. my exposure up to 5yrs prior to my diagnosis put my risk off the charts as it is. my risk of recurrence is now even higher since I've had it once already (the chemo drugs I was given can cause the exact same kind of cancer again, many years into the future if I can make it that far). and you would have me that further exposures don't contribute to my risk of recurrence? bull$h!t! there are still carcinogens in smoke and if I can smell the smoke, I'm ABSOLUTELY being exposed to those carcinogens.
> 
> read the thread in my signature if you want to get an idea of exactly how close to dying I really was. I will do absolutely everything in my power to prevent that from happening again. and if that means I lose an opportunity to make a friend because that a$$hole thinks it's okay to just light up in front of anyone, wherever he chooses, he's got another thing coming.
> 
> and for you to dismiss legitimate health concerns from a guy who almost died once already puts your character in question.


I would totally respect your wishes if we were riding together, but some modern research by Dr. Tashkin of UCLA actually finds that marijuana smokers are at less risk of lung cancer than non marijuana smokers and that THC actually contains some anti-tumor properties. It's your body, and you've been through a ton, so if riding together, as I said, I'd respect that, but the science just isn't as black and white as you paint it in my opinion.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

danhasdrums said:


> I would totally respect your wishes if we were riding together, but some modern research by Dr. Tashkin of UCLA actually finds that marijuana smokers are at less risk of lung cancer than non marijuana smokers and that THC actually contains some anti-tumor properties. It's your body, and you've been through a ton, so if riding together, as I said, I'd respect that, but the science just isn't as black and white as you paint it in my opinion.


I had neither lung cancer nor a tumor. I had acute myeloid leukemia. the chemical exposure I received that contributed to developing it was benzene. benzene is also a significant component of marijuana smoke.

I don't know much about other cancers. But I damn well know the one that almost killed me.

It appears that benzene is found in HIGHER concentrations in marijuana smoke than tobacco smoke.
A Comparison of Mainstream and Sidestream Marijuana and Tobacco Cigarette Smoke Produced under Two Machine Smoking Conditions - Chemical Research in Toxicology (ACS Publications)


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

danhasdrums said:


> I would totally respect your wishes if we were riding together, but some modern research by Dr. Tashkin of UCLA actually finds that marijuana smokers are at less risk of lung cancer than non marijuana smokers and that THC actually contains some anti-tumor properties. It's your body, and you've been through a ton, so if riding together, as I said, I'd respect that, but the science just isn't as black and white as you paint it in my opinion.


Just one thing the study I saw relating to this was farily inconclusive because the average mj smoker in the study smoked 3 joints per month. The cigarette smokers they compared to smoked 5 times a day on average. So 150 cigarettes are worse than smoking 3 joints.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> I had neither lung cancer nor a tumor. I had acute myeloid leukemia. the chemical exposure I received that contributed to developing it was benzene. benzene is also a significant component of marijuana smoke.
> 
> I don't know much about other cancers. But I damn well know the one that almost killed me.
> 
> ...


While second hand smoke sucks, are you sure you have to worry about it that much? The measurements in that paper are in micrograms, you're going to get as much if not more from walking near traffic as being near someone smoking outdoors.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

cerebroside said:


> While second hand smoke sucks, are you sure you have to worry about it that much? The measurements in that paper are in micrograms, you're going to get as much if not more from walking near traffic as being near someone smoking outdoors.


yes. as a project I added my cumulative benzene exposure (conservatively, as I did not consider short term exposures) from ONLY secondhand smoke about a year or so ago. it was scary high. considering that my exposure has already caused DNA damage that has resulted in cancer, I cannot be too careful.

there's not much I can do about my exposure from automobile exhaust. it sucks and that is the biggest source of exposure that I did not account for in my project. that's worth a paper by itself. what I can do is avoid people who smoke. especially when I'm exercising (respiration is deeper and more rapid, which increases the amount inhaled).

my conservative risk of developing acute myeloid leukemia from my exposure to benzene from secondhand tobacco smoke was 1:2,000. add to that my exposure to benzene from auto exhaust, pumping gasoline, and spending time working in factories on a couple occasions, and it was pretty much a sure thing that I'd get leukemia. and I did get it, so the only thing the risk assessment does at this point is illustrate how serious my exposure was. I'd really rather not add onto it...I already avoid any business establishment that permits smoking of tobacco.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Cool, you wanna met up for a ride this weekend?


Hmmm, now that I think of it I think it would be pretty cool having a riding buddy, considering he is around my same skill level though, so we can ride at the same pace.

It's the large group rides that kinda annoy me though.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

If I was on a ride with a friend, and he needed a trailside tune up, id do it for them. If they flatted and forgot a tube and pump, id give them mine. If they had to head home early, id lead the way. 

They'd either get me back, or they wouldnt. If they didnt, it was probably worth the tube and time to know where i stand with someone..


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

"that's your patella, I shouldn't be able to see that!"


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

>> Can I have a lap on your bike?


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

I gave a neg rep. I gave my reason and I signed it. Complaining has nothing to do with passion unless *****ing about silly stuff gives you passion to ride?


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Things I don't want to hear on a group ride: Whining.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

One Pivot said:


> If I was on a ride with a friend, and he needed a trailside tune up, id do it for them. If they flatted and forgot a tube and pump, id give them mine. If they had to head home early, id lead the way.
> 
> They'd either get me back, or they wouldnt. If they didnt, it was probably worth the tube and time to know where i stand with someone..


as long as they showed up with a properly functioning bike, that's how I take it. unless it becomes a trend.


----------



## mtbdl (Sep 19, 2008)

One Pivot said:


> If I was on a ride with a friend, and he needed a trailside tune up, id do it for them. If they flatted and forgot a tube and pump, id give them mine. If they had to head home early, id lead the way.
> 
> They'd either get me back, or they wouldnt. If they didnt, it was probably worth the tube and time to know where i stand with someone..


Amen buddy. Best post of the thread. I'll ride with you any time.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

ambassadorhawg said:


> That's inconsiderate. Do as you will on your own but in the company of others you may not know like the back of your hand, you may be offending and endangering them. What if any of your fellow riders is sensitive to smoke, or is a peace officer, or has some career that has a no-drug policy?
> 
> If you were to be nailed by law enforcement for posession, anyone with you _could be_ affected.


Well its outside and I'm not blowing it on or near anyone. I'm not gonna light it and blow it in someone's face.

In my state (good ol' Massachusetts) being caught with weed is simply a fine, just like a speeding ticket. It was decriminalized in 2008.

If my smoking offends you, I don't really care.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

IndecentExposure said:


> This is how you pick up chics. If you want to be the cool guy, then do that. No one likes dovchebaggery on their group rides!
> 
> Lets go for a ride! Where you live?


I'm in Massachusetts, but out of commission for a little while with some separated ribs...


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

danhasdrums said:


> Cancer recurrence from outdoor second hand pot smoke? That's a new one. I don't see a problem with, while on a five minute break, for someone to smoke several feet off of the trail. Choose wisely who you ride with, if someone isn't pleasurable to ride with, don't ride with them again. Recognize that when you're meeting/riding with a new person, you may end up not liking them. It happens. Move along and ride on.


Agree 100%. Well said.


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Banjos.


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

"group leaders" that take their role to seriously piss me off. Sentence's such as "Dismount your bicycle and observe this obstacle" Piss me off. A simple suggestion, such as "Hey man, you wanna go this way instead" ... and you get tongue lashed because it's "not your ride"... Piss me off. 

All of you 'group leaders' need to take a step back and realize, your still just riding a bike through the woods, it's not a job, it's not 'your crew', like your the Hell's Angels of MTB.

: )


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

What I don't wanna hear:

1.) When are we done?
2.) Help!!
3.)Why do you ride a single speed? Seems dumb.
4.) Can I borrow some water

and to the whole smoking/riding. I don't see why anyone cares as long as if they're gonna do it they are off the trail, and not doing it with people around who aren't ok with it. You have to respect others too, but if you have a problem with smokers, then don't hang around them or move away to a distance where the smoke isn't bothering you. Smokers and non-smokers can and should respect eachother.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

How the hell did this thread get high jacked into a stoner fest? Who was the idiot that had to bring weed up? Disappointing.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Blksocks said:


> I gave a neg rep. I gave my reason and I signed it. Complaining has nothing to do with passion unless *****ing about silly stuff gives you passion to ride?


Thanks buddy. FYI There's various types of passion as well.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> I will not keep it to myself. I already got cancer from other people's LEGAL smoke once. every bit of exposure I get increases my chances of having a recurrence.
> 
> I am well within my rights to rip anyone a new a$$hole if they light up when riding with me.
> 
> If you want to light your bowl, keep it to YOURself and do it at home. I will leave you (and anyone who has joined you) behind.


you know nate, i didn't want to get involved with this thread and i like you (even though we've never met) but i'd keep my weed at home if i liked and respected the person i was riding with enough...although i'd prefer to ride with people who tolerated my indulgence.

it's probably one of the reasons i ride alone more often than not now that my primary riding buddy has broken his leg and it out of action until at least july...but i don't mind riding solo at all.

with that said, let's take this thread and get it back on track...one of the things i HATE to hear is "i think my (insert bone here) is broken"...when you're twenty five miles from home...


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

file this thread under "first world problems"


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> I will not keep it to myself. I already got cancer from other people's LEGAL smoke once. every bit of exposure I get increases my chances of having a recurrence.
> 
> I am well within my rights to rip anyone a new a$$hole if they light up when riding with me.
> 
> If you want to light your bowl, keep it to YOURself and do it at home. I will leave you (and anyone who has joined you) behind.


I never really get people smoking during a ride.... mind you I don't really get smoking, thankfully.

There is nothing worse than getting out into the bush away from it all and then smelling someone lighting up a ***.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Trail Addict said:


> How the hell did this thread get high jacked into a stoner fest? Who was the idiot that had to bring weed up? Disappointing.


Some people like others to know that they smoke weed so they drop it into casual conversation.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

No one brought a lighter?!


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

esundell90 said:


> and to the whole smoking/riding. I don't see why anyone cares as long as if they're gonna do it they are off the trail, and not doing it with people around who aren't ok with it. You have to respect others too, but if you have a problem with smokers, then don't hang around them or move away to a distance where the smoke isn't bothering you. Smokers and non-smokers can and should respect eachother.


:thumbsup: I agree man, its all about respect. If i were to smoke around people i know or even dont know, im going to let what im about to do, be known. I would tell them and ask if they wait, then head off the trail where as to not piss anyone off. If they had a problem with it I would RESPECT their wishes and if they wish to leave, whatever. This forum is about PASSION, so threads like this piss me off and sour the sport of MTB. Seems like the ******bags are the ones on here complaining about things others complain about. Hell everyone has a different level of riding and that should be respected. I personally would not ride with anyone thats posted douchbag comments on here. Grow up and enjoy MTB for what it is, not what others feel. If not then just ride SOLO.

Peace


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

"I personally would not ride with anyone thats posted douchbag comments on here. "

more power to you, my man...


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

and lol to whoever neg reps because of the comments I made, seriously? I love how you can get flamed on this site because of one choice or personal preference you have. 

dumb.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

I neg rep people just for posting here. Only losers post on internet forums.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

R+P+K said:


> I never really get people smoking during a ride.... mind you I don't really get smoking, thankfully.
> 
> There is nothing worse than getting out into the bush away from it all and then smelling someone lighting up a ***.


Really? "Nothing worse"??? Damn, you have a really screwed up sense of what's important.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

Can the tangental arguers take this to a new passion forum topic? We could call it "negative rep'ing smoking/non-smoking dovchbaggers vs. what tires to buy"


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh hai guise what's going on??

To chime in on the topic: Not much complaint from the people I ride with other than the few occasions where this dude would text me at 3am that he couldn't sleep so he wouldn't be able to make it for the ride. Or worse call/text me 30 minutes before the ride to let me know he couldn't make it because he didn't go to sleep until 5am.

After a few times of that BS he no longer rides with us. I notice you guys are having a cat fight so I'll let you carry on.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

What's the over under on how long this thread lasts before decending into angry personal attacks via PM, name calling, and getting locked down by mods?

I'm going to set the line at 5 days...

and I'm taking the under. 

Seem's pretty simple. Stick to a core group of friends for most of your rides and if you feel like taking a chance on a bigger group ride go for it. Just know, there will be people with different riding abilities, vices, opinions etc. Be an adult about it fercrissakes!


----------

